# Lowering Kit Maxima(2000-2002)



## froman (Apr 6, 2010)

Does anyone know how good Eibach pro lowering kit springs are? I just got them from a relative and I want to make sure they are worth it before I do anything.


----------



## froman (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh I think they fit on several models too right (GLE,GXE, SE, XE, and some infiniti's too if I found the right product)?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Yes they're good. Many people use them. It doesnt offer a hugely aggressive drop, but something sporty without giving up too much of the factory ride quality.


----------



## froman (Apr 6, 2010)

Ya I was thinking that ~1.5" would not look that much different. My problem is I got new rims and tires so now there is a much larger gap between the rubber and the wells. I was thinking about selling these and buying the sport H&R springs (I hear you may get more drop from those).


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

H&R's do offer more of a drop. My concern though is you said you changed wheels and tires which gave you more wheel gap. So the overall diameter is smaller than what you previously had (stock I'm assuming). Youre speedometer is going to be off.


----------



## froman (Apr 6, 2010)

So you are saying since the new wheels have a smaller diameter my speedometer is going to be noticeably off? And yes it was stock tire/rim before I had the new rims and tires put on. can fit about 4 fingers from the top of the rubber to the wheel well, and I'm looking to minimize that. Are there other tire sizes (ones that have an increased height) that could fit on the rims? So the rubber would be bigger and things would look and feel better maybe?


----------

